
How Can I Be as Great as Bill Gates, Steve Jobs, Elon Musk, Richard Branson? - weeber
http://www.quora.com/How-can-I-be-as-great-as-Bill-Gates-Steve-Jobs-Elon-Musk-Richard-Branson/answer/Justine-Musk?srid=iAix&share=1#
======
byoung2
Determination, calculated risk-taking, a lot of hard work, a relentless
pursuit of greatness, and luck. Read the bios of anyone on the Forbes
billionaire list, or any top athlete, etc, and you'll see the same traits. For
example, Michael Jordan didn't make the varsity basketball team, so he trained
vigorously and became the star of the JV team to prove himself. Many others
probably gave up. The Forbes list is full of stories of people working from
poverty to billionaire status, and even losing everything and becoming
billionaires again. It is the willingness to do whatever it takes to be the
best when others give up that makes you great. Plus luck.

------
cymetica
Early beginnings, taking risks with their reputation where others won't
combined with unconventional thinking also has something to do with it:
Paypal, Reddit and The Power Of Fakin’ It - [http://platformed.info/seeding-
youtube-megaupload-paypal-red...](http://platformed.info/seeding-youtube-
megaupload-paypal-reddit/)

------
ChikkaChiChi
At the risk of sounding overly trite: think different. But honestly even that
is not enough.

The four titans listed here do not have as many similarities as an association
might imply. However, they all do(did) share the ability to see the status quo
and deem that things could be done better.

There are also many other qualities which are almost to impossible to
quantify. If they were, there would be more names on this list given the
billions of lives that have come before, during, and after them.

Thinking different is not enough. You have to become a force of nature in a
situation where you can affect real change; and that isn't something that can
be coached on a website.

------
gct
That's Elon Musk's wife in case no one noticed:

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Justine_Musk](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Justine_Musk)

~~~
nakedrobot2
(ex-wife)

------
JoePantoliano
Get a publicist.

------
jayvanguard
Be lucky.

------
VOYD
succumb to the greed.

